

Why don't developers dress better? - valentin
http://putthison.com/post/10782417306/why-dont-developers-dress-better

======
arohner
1) Because programming in a suit is uncomfortable.

2) Because companies that have dress codes tend to produce bad software. This
correlation turned into "I am not dressed well, therefore I write good
software."

Sayth PG: "Dressing up is not so much bad in itself. The problem is the
receptor it binds to: dressing up is inevitably a substitute for good ideas.
It is no coincidence that technically inept business types are known as
"suits.""

From <http://www.paulgraham.com/bubble.html>

~~~
_pius
_Because programming in a suit is uncomfortable._

Not really. Are you assuming that or speaking from experience?

------
lhnz
There seems to be a meme in hacker culture: "Business people are tools; I want
to be judged on my ability and not my looks. I don't wish to manage people or
do sales so I will dress down. Crocs with socks for me!"

In the majority of companies, here's what actually happens: (1) you are still
judged on your looks, (2) you are not given client-facing roles, (3) you are
kept in the basement.

Why sacrifice social power for mere comfort and 'base' comradeship with your
hacker friends?

When you are speaking to another developer, then sure enough, communicate in a
strictly rational way. Be logical; talk ideas; sidestep social niceties; dress
functionally. They understand. But in the rest of the world or in the context
of a larger company, why not communicate on a level normal people understand:
visually through your dress sense and body language. A crisp white shirt is a
far greater signal of power than a well crafted sentence.

edit: Don't wear a suit if you're a developer if nobody else does though. It
will give off a very bad impression. Aim for smart casual. Make sure your
shirts are always ironed. Attention to detail matters. If in doubt emulate
classic hollywood actors or the tamer high-fashion adverts. They set the
standards that you will be judged on.

------
ahi
Zuck is a horrible example of a guy that doesn't need to impress anyone. He
doesn't wear suits for us, he wears suits for the investment bankers.

I don't dress better for a lot of reasons but mostly because it doesn't
matter. Charitably, I consider fashion to be little more than an expensive
hobby.

Not so charitably, the places I have worked, fashion was always inversely
correlated with having a clue. "To some, it’s a secret handshake. It’s a 'my
talent supersedes my necessity to follow the guidelines of society.'" This is
partly true. Most fashion rules are not guidelines of society, but guidelines
of a select few who are so useless and boring they sit around all day worrying
about what to wear. The rest of us go for the bare minimum required to keep
their mouths shut so we can actually get some work/play done. In that way,
ignoring the guidelines is a signal that we're not vapid nincompoops.

------
mhd
For who's definition of "better"? If I remember correctly, put this on was the
blog who did a video about "proper" jeans (i.e. unwashed, indigo, able to
stand on its own). There are still a lot of people who would consider jeans of
any form to be out of the question for anyone not needing them for work…

Never mind that you're most likely sitting in an office alone or with co-
workers all day. Why would you dress up like a lawyer when you have no contact
with clients? Getting a dozen suits is quite expensive, never mind the laundry
costs. It just strikes most engineers as quite ineffective.

"It's not for others, it's for your own self-esteem!" Really? That sounds a
lot like the argument a car salesman would make. So me riding around on a bike
is a bit childish, too? Yes, suits, cars, toupees, escorts – all might help a
few people, but aren't we fighting symptoms instead of root causes here?

I'm in my thirties now, and I understand the pressure/urge of "dressing like a
grown up". I do have some saddle-stitched shoes, English shirts and a few
suits (most of it a bit too big, as I've lost a few pounds recently). I'm
aware that "woot" shirts don't flatter anyone's physique…

But trying to fit in by dressing a certain way isn't exactly the epitome of
growing up (one might argue about that). So dress up nice if you think that
particular style makes you look better (and there is a certain evolution of
mens wear…).

I just disagree that you a) have to, and b) about what to wear. In my opinion
chinos + dress shirts are hardly better than t-shirts and jeans, so that seems
hardly worth it. And well-tailored suits are quite high maintenance in
comparison and difficult to choose.

TL;DR - That's why I'm wearing my Star Fleet uniform all the time.

------
epochwolf
It's repost of a tumblr blog. Lots of discussion on the source article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3048550>

------
theseanstewart
It's not that we don't know how to dress or don't care how to dress ourselves,
it's just that we don't care what you think about what we're wearing. Why
would I wear something I feel uncomfortable in? The only time I'll wear a suit
or a tie is if I'm going to a wedding or a funeral. What someone wears
shouldn't define how "professional" they are.

> You are building the future, so dress like it.

Exactly. I'm trying to build a future where wardrobe isn't a predictor for
success.

------
sgarman
Interesting. Seems like dressing up is the "right" way and those who dress as
they please(without making anyone uncomfortable) are not in the wrong per say,
but maybe under achieving. I suppose those in power choose(implicitly) what
the right dress is. If developers held all the power would this author be
writing wondering why people didn't dress in t-shirts and hoodies to fit in?

------
mgeraci
I think people should wear what makes them feel comfortable. Ties work for
Jesse, but there are some jobs where a tie is required, and that doesn't work
for the wearer. This could explain why people have an aversion to "dressing
up." I'm a jeans and t-shirt person when I'm at work because that's what I
feel most at ease in.

------
dhyasama
There seems to be a belief that dressing nice means wearing a suit but that's
not so. You can look very nice and still be very comfortable. Simply wear
clothes that fit well and ditch the hoodie and you're most of the way there.

------
kstenerud
Mostly because geeks in general have no dress sense.

I've made numerous attempts at dressing better, but the result is always
"dressed to the appropriate level, but everything clashes or is just plain
wrong". Maybe one day when I can afford to go to a mens store and say "Dress
me and make me look good. I don't care how much it costs", I'll take another
stab at it.

------
sp332
I think you guys interpreting this advice a little too narrowly. Here's one of
the guys from Put This On (Jesse Thorn) advising the Kickstarter guys how to
"Dress Like Grownups" [http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/jesse-thorn-from-put-
this-on...](http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/jesse-thorn-from-put-this-on-
helps-the-men-of-kick)

------
randallsquared
_You are building the future, so dress like it._

So, jeans, then? A person in a suit isn't dressing like they're building
anything. They're dressing like they want to tell other people to build
something.

------
aphyr
I was nodding along until I started reading Put This On. Roughly 80% of the
clothing pictured suggests "uncomfortable", "impractical" or "I'm a tool".
I'll keep my sneakers. :-/

